# Since ICS update, booting up into bootloader every time...



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Since I updated my wife's Razr Maxx to ICS, every time she powers down and boots up again, it goes into the bootloader instead of starting up.

Tried wiping cache in stock recovery (she isn't rooted and so far won't let me root it).

Any ideas? It's annoying her, and she happily shares here annoyance with me, so I have a vested interest getting it fixed if possible. 

Appreciate any ideas...I was thinking I might run the update again....


----------



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

http://www.droidrzr.com/index.php/topic/3399-droid-razr-utility-181-windows-for-verizon-droid-razrmaxx-only/

You can use the utility found above to RSD to 100% stock to see if that helps.. Other than that I have no suggestions.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

dillanshives said:


> http://www.droidrzr....-razrmaxx-only/
> 
> You can use the utility found above to RSD to 100% stock to see if that helps.. Other than that I have no suggestions.


Thanks...was hoping to avoid that, but that may be the only answer. I guess I'll have to root her behind her back, use TiBU to back up everything, and then atom-blast her phone w/Matt's tool...


----------

